# visa renewal from Penang



## casey1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi I am staying in Penang and I am due to renew my 90 day visa, I would like to know what is the most cost effective and least time consuming, where abouts in Thailand should we go and do we have to stay out of Malaysia for 24 hours.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

casey1 said:


> Hi I am staying in Penang and I am due to renew my 90 day visa, I would like to know what is the most cost effective and least time consuming, where abouts in Thailand should we go and do we have to stay out of Malaysia for 24 hours.


I have never done a turnaround like you indicate for Malaysia. My impression is that the Malaysians are much more tolerant than the Thais.

If you go north you should take the train as far as Hat Yai. You can probably buy your return at the Penang office. From Penang to Hat Yai and back should take you about 4 hours each way, so you can get back in 24hours. 

I cannot imagine why you are staying in Penang. It is a dirty and crime-ridden place. Hold your belonging at all times when you are sitting in one of the cafes on Chulia. There are snatch and grab thefts.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dave O'Dottu said:


> I have never done a turnaround like you indicate for Malaysia. My impression is that the Malaysians are much more tolerant than the Thais.
> 
> If you go north you should take the train as far as Hat Yai. You can probably buy your return at the Penang office. From Penang to Hat Yai and back should take you about 4 hours each way, so you can get back in 24hours.
> 
> I cannot imagine why you are staying in Penang. It is a dirty and crime-ridden place. Hold your belonging at all times when you are sitting in one of the cafes on Chulia. There are snatch and grab thefts.



Dave,

Another easy way is to get a cheap flight r/t to Bangkok or Singapore. You don't have to even stay the night. When you return you have a new 90 day "social" visa. There are very cheap flights for the flexible on [from memory] Tiger Air and Air Asia to both - I think.

I don't know about Penang and have never visited the place but I've never heard about the snatch and grab theft. I don't know if the courts in Malaysia are as harsh as Saudi Arabia but in Saudi Arabia if you're caught in a theft WHACK off goes your left hand [or is it the right] and from that moment on you're never ever allowed at the dining table with others. While Malaysia is probably more humane I think they treat crime very seriously. Again, just my impression from one visit to Kuala Lumpur and a lot of reading but if it were true I think I'd have read more about it - if it was that big a problem. I think you're far more likely to have theft problems in Thailand and I'll guarantee it in the Philippines. My guess is a lot of theft has to do with poverty and the rest to buy drugs.

Serendipity2


----------

